# She's moving in!!!!!!



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 2, 2018)

This is really happening. I live in a "home".  Fred is 93. He's been here for 4 years. He's got a big queen size bed. His wife, 88, lives at their old home. Er, she used to live at home. She's moving in to his room, with  two "hospital" beds. Fred's not too happy about this. "It's like getting married all over again."


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh dear, poor Fred.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2018)

Awwwww, I bet she's looking forward to it as well.. and maybe she doesn't know he's not happy about it..lol... 

How long have you been there Fuzzy..and do you have a queen size bed? ...she might take a fancy to you if Fred chucks her out in the middle of the night


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 2, 2018)

I'm not sure that  I said that Fred does not want to share a room with his wife. He is quite happy, being alone in his queens size bed. She's always after him to eat right, etc.


----------



## Linda (Dec 2, 2018)

I've never heard of a situation like this before.  Poor Fred and his wife too.  Once you hit your 90s I think you should be able to eat what you want.  Maybe he can have a talk with her about allowing him to live his own life now.  Is there room for her to have her own bed?  Can they afford separate rooms?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 2, 2018)

Fred has a large room. It has a dining area, TV area, and plenty of room for two beds.  I'm not sure Fred wants his wife to be his roommate, although he still loves her.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2018)

Sounds more like a bedsit than a single room in a home!! I can imagine he's now got used to his own space but as I said before, I wonder if his wife knows this...


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Catlady (Dec 11, 2018)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Fred has a large room. It has a dining area, TV area, and plenty of room for two beds.  I'm not sure Fred wants his wife to be his roommate, although he still loves her.



Well, he better make his wishes known to her, he doesn't have many years left to have his privacy.  Like Linda asked, "Can they afford separate rooms?"


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sounds like an efficiency apartment, maybe in a senior housing complex?
Last I saw of 1 of those,someones going to come out alive,3 beds aren't happening. ..poor Fred


----------

